
Russian Elite Started Self-Testing Covid-19 Vaccine in April - georgecmu
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-20/russian-elite-got-experimental-covid-19-vaccine-from-april
======
mensetmanusman
Very interesting. American Elite are often antivaxers and preppers while
Russian Elite go out of their way to take new vaccines.

